# Can anyone help me with my thryroid lab results>?



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello,

I had a blood test done recently and found the following abnormalities,
1) total cholesterol- 218
2) trigylcerides- 165
3) LDL: 135
4) tsh : 5.140

I believe this is indicative of early hypothyroidism. Could the hypercholesterolemia be a result of my hypothyroidism. I am a 29 year old male with the following hypothyroid symptoms:
- very tired :: feel like sleeping all day
- body aches and pain
- i am a graduate student and I feel that my memory is not as sharp as i used to be 'brain fog'
- moderate weight gain despite reduced appetite
- bloated face sometimes

- positive family history of hypothyroidism- mother has hypothyroidism and is taking Synthroid

So my questions are the following:
- what could be the cause of my hypothyroidism? could this be a case of Hashimotos thyroiditis (due to positive family history and I believe this is the most common cause for hypothroidism, correct?)
- what further investigations do you recommend? (should I get Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Antibodies Blood Test to confirm Hashimoto's?)
- will treatment with Synthroid need to be started in my case?
- what advice do you recommend for my case?

Thanks

-


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you please include lab ranges with those results? Different labs use different ranges so its hard to tell how normal/abnormal things are without those ranges. 

That said, you should get free t4 and free t3 tests, along with the TPO and TSI. The free t3 and free t4 are important for making decision regarding medication (it does sound like you should be started on synthroid, but it's hard to say for sure at this point). You should also inquire about an ultrasound.

Hashi's is a common cause of hypothyroid, but it is not definitively confirmed by the TPO...those of us who had cancer also had high TPO. TPO essentially tells you your thyroid is under attack, but it does not define the nature of the attack. You'll want the ultrasound to make sure there aren't any major structural abnormalities that need to be biopsied.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothroid1983 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had a blood test done recently and found the following abnormalities,
> 1) total cholesterol- 218
> ...


Most of us would feel like a slug w/TSH that high. It is true; usually there is a rise in lipids, glucose and BP with hypo.

Aside from familial and diet, here is a pretty good list of causes. Diet would be lots of soy and other goitrogens and/or consumption of L-Carnitine in body building products. Also absence of RDA of iodine.
http://www.thirdage.com/hc/c/hypothyroidism-causes

These tests would be a good thing.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It can get confusing in that symptoms can and do cross over so testing for hyper is also important. And an ultra-sound of your thyroid would be essential.


----------



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Could you please include lab ranges with those results? Different labs use different ranges so its hard to tell how normal/abnormal things are without those ranges.
> 
> That said, you should get free t4 and free t3 tests, along with the TPO and TSI. The free t3 and free t4 are important for making decision regarding medication (it does sound like you should be started on synthroid, but it's hard to say for sure at this point). You should also inquire about an ultrasound.
> 
> Hashi's is a common cause of hypothyroid, but it is not definitively confirmed by the TPO...those of us who had cancer also had high TPO. TPO essentially tells you your thyroid is under attack, but it does not define the nature of the attack. You'll want the ultrasound to make sure there aren't any major structural abnormalities that need to be biopsied.


Hi,
Thanks for the reply, here are the lab values with normal ranges:
1) TSH 5.140 (0.450-4.5)
2) Thyroxine (t4) 6.6 (4.5-12)
3) T3 uptake- 36 (24-39)
4) free thyroxine index- 2.4 (1.2-4.9)

5)total cholesterol- 218 (100-199)
6) trigylcerides- 165 (0-149)
7) ldl- 135 (0-99)


----------



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

thx for the info. yeah definitely feeling sluggish, feel like sleeping all day. I also have muscle aches and generalised body pain, etc. do the symptoms get better with thyroxine and do you think with my levels they will prescribe it to me. I have made an appointment with my doc next week but just wanna find out more info on my own. did the Synthroid make you feel much better?



Andros said:


> Most of us would feel like a slug w/TSH that high. It is true; usually there is a rise in lipids, glucose and BP with hypo.
> 
> Aside from familial and diet, here is a pretty good list of causes. Diet would be lots of soy and other goitrogens and/or consumption of L-Carnitine in body building products. Also absence of RDA of iodine.
> http://www.thirdage.com/hc/c/hypothyroidism-causes
> ...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Based on your TSH and your Free T4, you are definitely hypo and some type of thyroid medication should be prescribed. Most docs usually start patients on Synthroid, which works really well in the majority of cases, so I would think a starting dose would be in order for you. But it will take time--it's not like an antibiotic where you start feeling the effects within days--it can take 6-8 weeks before you feel any difference. What type of doctor are you seeing for this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothroid1983 said:


> thx for the info. yeah definitely feeling sluggish, feel like sleeping all day. I also have muscle aches and generalised body pain, etc. do the symptoms get better with thyroxine and do you think with my levels they will prescribe it to me. I have made an appointment with my doc next week but just wanna find out more info on my own. did the Synthroid make you feel much better?


If you test hypothyroid, thyroxine replacement carefully titrated w/ the help of your doctor will indeed make you feel better.


----------



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

if you don't mind me asking-- what were your thyroid levels when the doctor diagnosed you with Hashimoto's and what test apart from t3/t4 and TSH levels were done to diagnose you. Did you have an ultrasound done? Also what starting dose did you take when diagnosed?



jenny v said:


> Based on your TSH and your Free T4, you are definitely hypo and some type of thyroid medication should be prescribed. Most docs usually start patients on Synthroid, which works really well in the majority of cases, so I would think a starting dose would be in order for you. But it will take time--it's not like an antibiotic where you start feeling the effects within days--it can take 6-8 weeks before you feel any difference. What type of doctor are you seeing for this?


----------

